# Angelus Lilliput?



## illogicalexpress (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi,

:-s
I know nothing of clocks or watches and aquired a few old travel alarms i hadn't heard of this make and when i googled it this morning a forum popped up and i asked the same there but that forum doesn't seem to have many members and further searching brought me here,i wondered if anyone could help me please?

I'm sorry if i shouldn't be posting re a travel clock on here but it was the only one that mentioned clocks and not just watches so apologies in advance if not protocol.

Brief description of what i have....

It's a minature travel clock in a blue leather case measuring 4cms by 4cms..

The face has ANGELUS LILLIPUT on the top and 8(inside a circle)with SWISS on yhe bottom.

It has PAT. PEND on the inside upon the metal

A number 15 in the middle of the screws at the back

89596 back bottom left

C 20 513 back bottom right.

I'd be grateful for any information as i want to put it online but need to know what to put.

Yours in anticipation.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome and post a picture. That may help identifying the age.


----------



## illogicalexpress (Jan 20, 2012)

_Hi
Thanks for reply,it's taken me a while even finding out how to post & i'm probably still doing it wrong.
I understood that pics were the best option but broke my camera last week and got new one yesterday.My next problem was getting someone to take the back off it as i didn't dare.....it's been a mad few days and i never realised how complicated clocks are,or can be.
Now i have some pics and have opened a photobucket account as my friend told me but i'm trying to figure which bits to c and p where.
It's quite late so if i dont figure it shortly i'll get a friend on to it.
There's quite a lot of different things marked when the backs off and i don't know which info is which but it has different numbers on it a large A.S with 250 underneath it...also 15 jewels unadjusted.
I'll try again
Thanks for your patience_


----------



## illogicalexpress (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## illogicalexpress (Jan 20, 2012)

Ah...just tried 1 to see if i'd done it,fingers crossed for the rest


----------



## illogicalexpress (Jan 20, 2012)

_Hi,
I guess nobody can help me but i thank you for your patience re me and photos,i'll scout round for more watch and clock places.
Thanks again._


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

Looks like a key wound angelus 240 that was made in 1959 ( if I read the numbers right ). What specific information are you looking for?


----------



## illogicalexpress (Jan 20, 2012)

_Hiya,
I guess you're lukeee for me Steve.
When i got the clocks(along with some watches yet to be checked) i knew the other names as most folk would as we'd used them ourselves.I was going to throw this one away but curiosity got the better of me as usual and after a little online digging i realised it was a from a good maker.
I'm wanting to put it online to sell it but don't really know how to list it or what sort of price as i don't understand what the numbers and letters mean and these things seem to vary enormously in value.
Would this one be sold just for a part someone needs or stand on its own?
I've found a site to put the serial number in to get more solid information but i dont know which number this is.
Would it be one of the numbers on the outer...89596....C20513
Or.....when opened up ..... 1252 ..... 295429(or 7)5? or havn't i looked in the correct place.
I've never...untill now even thought about how a clock or watch works and am amazed at the complexity and realise the more i can tell any prospective buyer the better as i do sell online but not clocks.
Can you be lukeee for me again?......
Thankyou for answering.

_


----------

